# Villahermosa, México: My beautifulville, my home.



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Looking to the north:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*The emerald tower:*










*Laguna de las Ilusiones:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*The tower of Cathedral:*










*The downtown:*










*The cultural zone:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*The downtown:*










*A pilgrimage is coming:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Watching to the pilgrims:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Scroll: ========>*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Landing:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More detailed pics:*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Really nice pictures and panoramas.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*Thank you Jane, let's continue with more pics:*_


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*The cultural zone:*_


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*Last details of the tower:*_


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*Last pics to the north:*_


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*Last pics to the downtown:*_


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*Last pics of today:*_


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cathedral:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Our own Sanctuary of Guadalupe:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Inside the Sanctuary:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Some details of the Sanctuary:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*No words to describe the size of the faith:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mother and son, forever:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Another places of the downtown:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*The Grijalva Bridge, one of most important and emblematic bridges of the city:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*A classic view of Grijalva River:*










*So far away from the Cathedral:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Another view of the Grijalva Bridge:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tabscoob statue, a prehispanic local king, probably is the original name of the word TABASCO:*


----------



## GGR (Oct 3, 2009)

y vaya que le dieron su manita de gato al Puente Grijalva! quedo como nuevo hermoso!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Villahermosa @Nikkodemo :cheers:


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Thanks Chris, more pics at night:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics at night:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*The intense life of Méndez Avenue:​*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*THE INTENSE LIFE OF MÉNDEZ AVENUE
(Obviously, this avenue looks much better without cables)​*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*27 de Febrero Avenue:​*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Details:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*The Malecón Avenue:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Pino Suárez y Constitución streets, it feels like UK for example. :crazy:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Grijalva River:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*The emblematic pedestrian bridge of the city, you can see "La Esmeralda del Sureste" which it means "The emerald of the southeast":*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paseo Tabasco Avenue.*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*The Twin Towers of the Cathedral.*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Malecón Avenue:*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again amazing, very nice photos from your home town :cheers:


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Another angles of the Malecon:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics of the city:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*A big ceiba:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sunsets:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Other angles:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics of the downtown:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics of the downtown:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*The Holy Cross Church:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*The Holy Cross Church:*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks again for your updates; are very nice


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Thanks Chris, more pics of Paseo Tabasco Avenue:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paseo Tabasco Avenue:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paseo Tabasco Avenue:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paseo Tabasco Avenue:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*A classic pic of the Cathedral:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics of Paseo Tabasco Avenue:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics of Paseo Tabasco Avenue:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Manuel Mestre Park, built in 1980:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Manuel Mestre Park:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cathedral and Paseo Tabasco Avenue:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Let´s continue with more pics of Paseo Tabasco:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics of Paseo Tabasco:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Los Guacamayos Park:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Let's continue with more pics of Paseo Tabasco:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics of Paseo Tabasco:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*The Paseo Tabasco Avenue:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Las Ilusiones Lagoon:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Natural Views:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*The Ceiba Woman:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Let's continue with more pics:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Laguna de las Ilusiones (Ilusions Lagoon):*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nature:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paseo Tabasco Avenue and the MUSEVI:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Torre Empresarial, our little skyscraper:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the MUSEVI:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics of my city:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Looking to the modern zone of Tabasco 2000:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics of Paseo Tabasco:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*That's the life:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More details of the tower:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Going to Tomás Garrido Park:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More lifestyle in the Tomás Garrido Park:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics of the Tomás Garrido Park:*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Very good shots of Mexico.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics of the tower:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

paul62 said:


> Very good shots of Mexico.


Well, in this case, you're watching a little piece of Mexico named Villahermosa (Literally means Beautifulville), a medium size city. 

Regards.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More details from the park and the interesting views to the lagoon:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*The MUSEVI:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*In this park, you can see that kind of animals named coati:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Las Ilusiones Lagoon:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*You can see a nice view of the park:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Now, let's go with some panoramic pics:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More panos:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More panos:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*In 1982, Villahermosa was affected by volcanic ash from the Chichonal located 70 kms away from the city.​*









*Other pics of the zone, you can see our little skyline.​*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Our little skyline.​*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Camino Real hotel.​*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Thanks Chris,, let's continue with more pics:​*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Campestre Tower, one of the oldest buildings in the city:​*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics of Paseo Tabasco Avenue:​*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Well, it's not common to see that kind of trees:​*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*La Choca Park:​*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*La Choca Park:​*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*La Choca Park:​*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*La Choca Park:​*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics of La Choca Park:​*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Our little skyline:​*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*The Periférico:​*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Extra pics:​*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*A very interesting monument:​*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*The downtown one more time:​*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Plaza de Armas:​*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Grijalva River:​*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Some extra details of the park:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Entering to the museum zone:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*The poet of the Americas:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Some archaelogical pieces, all originals:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Some of the world famous Olmec Heads:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More archaelogical pieces:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*The Great Papillon, a legendary crocodile who lived for many years at this museum:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*The must famous olmec head of the world:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More archaelogical pieces:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics of the museum:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More animals inside the museum:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics inside the musuem:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Beauty:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Some extra pics:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Last pics for today:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Now, let me show you some panoramic pics:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pano pics:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pano pics:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From several angles:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pano pics:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)




----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)




----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

The last pics for now:


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics of my city:​*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Last pics of this zone:​*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*A little lagoon located in Tabasco Park, the place of the "feria" our must important celebration in the year:​*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Another exclusive view of its skyline:​*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics, this is an exclusive angle:​*



































​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nice wheel:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Time to share more pics:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Laguna de las Ilusiones:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*The Church of the Holy Cross:











































*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More details of my city:


































*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rainy Day:


























*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madero Avenue:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paseo Tabasco Avenue:


























*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*27 de Febrero Avenue:

























*


----------



## Gatech12 (Feb 6, 2013)

Awesome pics. Villahermosa looks very green!


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Thank you very much, next page I'll post more pics.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Ok, I'll wait some hours to post more pics.


----------

